# How hard to install skeletonized hammer on m9?



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, I have a m9 that im considering putting the skeletonized hammer on it. I just want to see if any of you guys have done it before and to ask how difficult it would be. I know on 1911s theres quite a bit of disassembly. Thanks for any input.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very easy if you are familiar w/ 92's and it's breakdown. The only thing that's real tricky for me in the 92's is the removal of the safety/decocking mechanism to get to the firing pin and spring in my experience.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just curious. 

Why do you want to swap out the hammers? Any real benefit as to the one over the other?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

92/96 FS / D / M & 22 Practice Kit | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

All you need to do is push in #39, push out #47, push out #36, and remove #35 and there you have it and assemble in reverse order.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How to change the hammer on the Beretta 92/96 series - YouTube


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like a hammer change and installing the "D" hammer spring is next on the list for my 92. 
Brownnells here we come.


----------



## auburnDistrict (Oct 11, 2012)

There is a video tutorial on youtube on how to change out the hammer and the spring cap. Just type in "how to change hammer on beretta" and its one of the videos. Just has a guy sitting at a table working on a beretta.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

auburnDistrict said:


> There is a video tutorial on youtube on how to change out the hammer and the spring cap. Just type in "how to change hammer on beretta" and its one of the videos. Just has a guy sitting at a table working on a beretta.


Just like the thread posted 2 above yours? How to change the hammer on the Beretta 92/96 series - YouTube


----------

